# Lancaster, CA, ID#A4421250, Female, 8mo



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Impound Date:*4/24/2012SexFemale*Primary Breed:*GERM SHEPHERD*Age:*0 Years and 8 MonthsLocation:Lancaster Cage No.:L413


----------

